# Sad Deal



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Below is a link to the article. Now I have a young boy that I have taken shooting around that age (with a 22 not an Uzi!). However, he began by shooting a bb gun. Now he loves shooting his slingshot and I am fine with that!

I'm no anti-gun person, heck I own a few myself, but I am wondering why a 9 year old girl is shooting an Uzi! I wonder if this was her first time to even shoot a gun? I feel that bb guns and slingshots are probably a better way to teach a young child the sport of shooting than giving them an Uzi!!

http://www.cnn.com/2014/08/26/us/arizona-girl-fatal-shooting-accident/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

terrible accident, thats all it is. from what ive been reading, seems the instructor got careless(?), apparently he stood in the wrong place. maybe someone like Cjw can explain whats been said in the news.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Sad on many levels.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah I just read that in the news a few minutes ago..before coming to the SSF Forum....

Sad situation ..IMO the girl was way way to young for that type of weapon... You are right a slingshot would have been better..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Seems like they try to make kids grow up too fast these days. It's too bad they don't report about the good things kids do. Take for instance the baseball team from south Chicago. The one young man apologized to the other team for showboating. That's why I like the Forum sooooooo much, respect, knowledge , awesome talent and just plain clean fun.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

During the time I was a professional instructor I was nearly shot on at least 3 separate occasions and had more loaded firearms pointed at me than I care to remember. People that are unfamiliar with firearms can be very unpredictable.

The instructor in that video was standing where he thought he needed to stand in that particular scenario. He was wrong and it cost him his life. I believe he was on the shooter's left for two reasons; For a right handed shooter a fully automatic weapon will naturally recoil up and right, which would have been away from the instructor. Probably the main reason he was on the left is because the Uzi's firing mode selector is on that side and it was just easier to manipulate from that position.

In my opinion the biggest mistake here was the number of rounds loaded in the weapon's magazine. You just don't give a new shooter a full-auto weapon with a full magazine. It's asking for trouble. I won't even give a new shooter a semi-auto with a full magazine anymore.

This really sucks for everyone involved. That poor little girl that has to live with what she's done, the instructor's family, everybody. Most firearms can be enjoyed safely, but firearms are not inherently safe. Caution and diligence must be exercised at all times or horrible things can happen.


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

The real victim here is that little girl. She is now scarred for life by what she has done. The "instructor" is an idiot for even letting that girl pull the trigger, let alone his other mistakes. And I guess that's what happens when your an idiot around firearms.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Her parents enabled this whole tragedy. Was the plan to take the video to school for show an' tell - 'Here's macho little Daphne shooting an Uzi'. Were they going to show the video at their Mensa meeting? Where were they going with this? Hopelessly stupid ... and sad.*


----------

